# seachem stability



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

was recommended by a friend- I had never tried it before.
Set up 2 tanks with it. Amazing stuff- no ammonia spike or any other cycling issue.Just added a few fish to the tank and threw in the Stability for the recommended number of days. Checked the water parameters and never had a reading of anything. No nitrates either. I phoned Seachem about that and they said that proves the product did its job. Now, having stopped the Stability I have a nitrate reading.
I transfered a fully loaded 20 gallon tank from my friends house. In the transfer and her removal of 1/2 the decorations etc The ammonia level spiked at 8. I used the Stability as directed and after 7 days all my reading qwere at 0. the fish breathed a bit heavy for a few days but continued to eat and play as usual.
I do not work for Seachem-- just found it a good product.Works similar to bio spira from what I gather.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya I totally agree it is a great product. I don't use it too often because it is really expensive here.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What happened to the nitrates?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

As long as you use the Stability you get no nitrate readings. The bacteria in the bottle eat them up. Once you stop using the Stability the nitrates gradually come back in but the ammonia and nitrite do not.
They say to add it daily to a new tank and add a relatively full load of fish or use every time you add a fish to the tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Nitrates are a bi-product of a cycled tank.. you should have a reading if its fully cycled I would think..:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitrates accumulate in a normally cycled tank with a proper balance of everything. However, when you keep adding bacteria to the point of there being way too many of them, they will out of desperation reduce the nitrate until you stop adding them and let the population stabilize. I wouldn't recommend doing this for long, by the way, because the longer you do it, the bigger the final crash when you stop. This only works up to a point anyway, after which everything goes kablooey, so while it's kinda neat, it's not something that you should do. This is one of those odd little tidbits that you never hear about, and this time I think that's a good thing.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Seachem only recommends 7 days of Stability. It works well as instructed on the bottle. A capful after each water change does not seem to create any problems with reading. I do have nitrates now but initially I did not even tho the tank was fully cycled. 
Occasionally in the past I have had 0 nitrates in a cycled tank and cannot for the life of me figure out why.It was also well maintained but the fish load was extremely light. there were no plants but super oxegenation.
I have read there is a theory that in a mature fully cycled tank and one with no water changes ever being done that the bacteria that break down nitrates get a foothold and the nitrogen cycle is totally complete.Ammonia-nitrite-nitrate-ammonia.


----------

